# Hallo zusammen



## engkrgz (3 Feb. 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin ein Mitglied fast 6 Jahren, aber aufgrund der neuen Regeln, ich glaube, ich habe eine Nachricht von Flut Strafe.

Ich schließe aus der Türkei und kein Deutsch! Ich schreibe dies in der Übersetzung Google  Ich hoffe, dass ich eines Tages Rechts 20 Meldung.


----------



## General (4 Feb. 2016)

Welcome on CB


----------

